# Fuente de 12v a 3A no funciona



## Druchi (Jun 4, 2017)

Buenas señores!

Ayer me encontré con que la fuente de mi disco duro multimedia estaba muerta, no se le enciende ni el led. Ya esta mañana la he abierto y la he estado mirando a ver si veía algo raro. A esta fuente ya le cambié un par de condensadores hace unos años, pero ahora el motivo tiene que ser otro. Por lo que he comprobado, al condensador de 400v le llega bien la energía, con sus 300 y pico V. Y a los dos condensadores de salida ya no les llega nada. Quiero preguntar también sobre como comprobar el... diodo? puente de diodos? no se exactamente como se llama el componente, es el que hay quitado en la foto, MBR10100CT. Nunca había comprobado uno de esos pero diría que las patas 1 y 3 deberían comportarse igual con respecto a la 2, y no es así.
Gracias!


----------



## armandolopezmx (Jun 4, 2017)

colocando el multimetro en modo de diodo,  coloca la punta negra al centro de la pieza.. y la roja en cada uno de los extremos....  ambas lecturas deben de ser similares....   te marca una lectura baja ... pero no te debe marcar 0   ni tampoco una lectura mayor a 0.500


----------



## Druchi (Jun 4, 2017)

armandolopezmx dijo:


> colocando el multimetro en modo de diodo,  coloca la punta negra al centro de la pieza.. y la roja en cada uno de los extremos....  ambas lecturas deben de ser similares....   te marca una lectura baja ... pero no te debe marcar 0   ni tampoco una lectura mayor a 0.500



Lo acabo de comprobar, y como decía en el primer post... no está bien. Con la punta roja en pata izquierda da unos 230mv pero en la derecha 0, vamos, que pita.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jun 4, 2017)

Hola a todos , dejo aca la hoja de datos tecnicos dese diodo para analise.
No debemos olvidar de chequear lo diodo con lo multimetro con el fuera de la tarjeta de circuito para no falsear las medidas   
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## vrainom (Jun 5, 2017)

¿Podrías mostrar cómo luce por debajo la placa? Podrían ser pistas rotas o el controlador dañado.


----------



## Druchi (Jun 5, 2017)

vrainom dijo:


> ¿Podrías mostrar cómo luce por debajo la placa? Podrían ser pistas rotas o el controlador dañado.



Las pistas parecen estar bien y las soldaduras también. Adjunto foto.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 5, 2017)

Reemplazá el TL431 , medí el transistor que está detrás del 47 uF x 400 V , reemplazá el optoacoplador (el integrado de 4 patas al lado del transformador)


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jun 5, 2017)

Druchi dijo:


> Lo acabo de comprobar, y como decía en el primer post... no está bien. Con la punta roja en pata izquierda da unos 230mv pero en la derecha 0, vamos, que pita.


Hola a todos , con eses valores aclarados arriba  seguramente ese diodo estas en corto y tiene que sener canbiado por otro nuevo.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 5, 2017)

De izquierda al centro debe medir idéntico que de derecha a centro , aún invirtiendo los cables.

A cambiar ese primero antes que nada , dentro de las fuentes de PC tenés de esos


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Jun 6, 2017)

Buenas, no te olvides de probar con lampara serie una vez sueldes el diodo.
Y revisar no tengas un condensador con fugas.

Saludos.


----------



## Druchi (Jul 1, 2017)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> De izquierda al centro debe medir idéntico que de derecha a centro , aún invirtiendo los cables.
> 
> A cambiar ese primero antes que nada , dentro de las fuentes de PC tenés de esos



Ya lo he cambiado (han tardado en traermelo) y sigue sin funcionar 

Los condensadores los he comprobado y están bien, además creo recordar que se los cambié hace un año y pico


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Jul 2, 2017)

Buenas.
¿Como se llama el IC que está debajo del condensador mas grande?.
¿Has medido el transistor atornillado al disipador?.


----------



## Druchi (Jul 2, 2017)

0b2263ap se llama el susodicho IC.  Y no, el transistor (FQPF 6N60C) que hay donde el condensador grande no lo he medido (nunca recuerdo como se miden  )


----------



## frisil (Jul 2, 2017)

Hola, yo pienso que esa fuente no esta conmutando


----------



## A13ERTO (Sep 3, 2017)

¿Has comprobado que no haya corto entre los cables que van al DD? ya me pasó en el de un portátil y había saltado la protección


----------



## marcemarce86 (Sep 12, 2017)

Para mi la fuente no esta conmutando porque el transistor de switching está quemado sino es eso me juego al integrado o a algún optoacoplador porque si te llegan 311 al capacitor significa que los condensadores están bien y el puente de diodos también


----------



## victor joel (Sep 12, 2017)

Revisa si el transistor que alimenta el primario del transformador está en corto 
Y también. El mismo integrado pwm


----------

